# WOC- MAC Tropical Taboo Collection



## afulton (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello all! What did you get or plan to haul from the collection?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 28, 2013)

I only ordered the 159 brush x2 and a BU Herione Lip pencil.  I keep going back and forth on the MSF... loooking at Rio and Lust.  Skipping the blushes along with the eyeshadows.  I already have two of the Mineralized lipsticks (Lady at Play & Devine) so I dont think I need anymore of those although they are nice I just dont know if they are worth the $22 and if they are in better than MAc regular line lipsticks, although there are a few I might consider  the nuddie ones Posh Tone, Luxe Natural or the corally pink ones  Elegant Accent or Grande Dame.

  	Did you pick up anything ?


----------



## afulton (Jun 28, 2013)

Not bad.  I only got Heroine and a backup of Narcissus Cremesheen.  I really don't like mineralize products.  I rarely use the ones I have.  I was thinking about the 159 brush but i held out..


BeautyByLele said:


> I only ordered the 159 brush x2 and a BU Herione Lip pencil.  I keep going back and forth on the MSF... loooking at Rio and Lust.  Skipping the blushes along with the eyeshadows.  I already have two of the Mineralized lipsticks (Lady at Play & Devine) so I dont think I need anymore of those although they are nice I just dont know if they are worth the $22 and if they are in better than MAc regular line lipsticks, although there are a few I might consider  the nuddie ones Posh Tone, Luxe Natural or the corally pink ones  Elegant Accent or Grande Dame.
> 
> Did you pick up anything ?


----------



## sagehen (Jun 28, 2013)

I am picking up a bu of Heroine and I think I am going to give in and get a bu of Narcissus. I like the Maybelline dupe, but it's not the "same". In my original purchase, I bought the 159 X2, Heroine, and Fever Isle CSG.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm just going to get Narcissus and b/u Heroine and Ablaze. I was going to get Midnight Mambo, but I already have Feel My Pulse and that's good enough. The mineralize lip formula is not that special to me. I have Style Surge and it's not that great. It's too creamy and moves around on my lips. I had the 159 on my list, but what would I use it for? I don't have nor do I plan to get any mineralize powder products. I do, however, have EDSF.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 28, 2013)

I think Heroine BU was on everybody's list this time ... !! LOL


----------



## afulton (Jun 28, 2013)

I thought the Fever Isle CSG was very pretty.


sagehen said:


> I am picking up a bu of Heroine and I think I am going to give in and get a bu of Narcissus. I like the Maybelline dupe, but it's not the "same". In my oroginal purchase, I bout the 159 X2, Heroine, and Fever Isle CSG.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2013)

I didn't get anything. I may go in to look at Midnight Mambo but other than that I'm sure this collection will be a skip for me. Like afulton said I'm not a fan of mineralized products.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 29, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I think Heroine BU was on everybody's list this time ... !! LOL


  	yea, I only got one bu through. The purple gloss and trying out sweet samba , and fever isle. doubt if I keep the  blush through.


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 29, 2013)

-Midnight Mambo, I didn't need it I just struggle to pass up purples and just lipsticks in general.
  	-Calypso Beat, Japanese Spring and Narcissus Cremesheens

  	No MES or MSF's because I haven't been putting on the stuff I own lately.


----------



## afulton (Jun 29, 2013)

Do you still visit the Pro Store on South Beach?


DILLIGAF said:


> I didn't get anything. I may go in to look at Midnight Mambo but other than that I'm sure this collection will be a skip for me. Like afulton said I'm not a fan of mineralized products.


----------



## afulton (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice haul...please do a video soon!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






kimbunney said:


> -Midnight Mambo, I didn't need it I just struggle to pass up purples and just lipsticks in general.
> -Calypso Beat, Japanese Spring and Narcissus Cremesheens
> 
> No MES or MSF's because I haven't been putting on the stuff I own lately.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 29, 2013)

dp...pressed wrong button


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2013)

afulton said:


> Do you still visit the Pro Store on South Beach?


  	Sure do!! Usually the morning of a launch. What about you?


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 29, 2013)

I only got Heroine l/l plus backup.

  	No mineralize products for me. Might get a b/u of Orpheus since I've been wearing that a lot lately (though I doubt it). Other than that, I think I'm good with what I have from this collection.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 29, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> -Midnight Mambo, I didn't need it I just struggle to pass up purples and just lipsticks in general.
> -Calypso Beat, *Japanese Spring* and Narcissus Cremesheens
> 
> No MES or MSF's because I haven't been putting on the stuff I own lately.


  	I have that from the last launch.  its nice and I like to wear it over Budding Love.


----------



## im10ika (Jun 29, 2013)

No mineralized product for me. They are great to look at, but are very dupable.


----------



## afulton (Jun 29, 2013)

When they stopped releasing collections early at the Pro Stores, I stopped going.  It was a 45 minute drive.  Made no sense when the policy changed.  I miss the makeup artists there.  They are so nice.


DILLIGAF said:


> Sure do!! Usually the morning of a launch. What about you?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2013)

afulton said:


> When they stopped releasing collections early at the Pro Stores, I stopped going.  It was a 45 minute drive.  Made no sense when the policy changed.  I miss the makeup artists there.  *They are so nice.*


  	That is why I still go, besides it's much closer for me than you. It's a 15-20 min ride for me in the mornings with no traffic.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 1, 2013)

afulton said:


> Nice haul...please do a video soon!


	I subscribed!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 1, 2013)

No mineralized products for me...I got the 159, Fever Isle and Narcissus CSG, Ablaze and Heroine l/ls.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 4, 2013)

I bought Rio MSF, Sweet Samba and Narcissus.  I'm getting Simmer from MAC as a result of their swatch mixup, so I'm waiting for that to come in.  I've swatched Rio and I'm kind of meh about it, but I will try it again.  I love Sweet Samba - so gorgeous!.  And I backed Narcissus many times over - it's my favorite CSG!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 5, 2013)

Already purchased midnight mambo and exotic ember, but thinking about getting either simmer or sweet samba (I want both but money's tight so any dupe ideas are welcomed ladies!), and fever isle.  Also people who have the first launch and second launch of narcissus, is there a difference at all?  Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 5, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> That is why I still go, besides it's much closer for me than you. It's a 15-20 min ride for me in the mornings with no traffic.


  	Quick question where is the pro store in South Florida? I'll be back home next week and wanted to go. BTW, I'll be in the NW section of Dade. I hope it's not down south....I hate the drive down there.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 5, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Quick question where is the pro store in South Florida? I'll be back home next week and wanted to go. BTW, I'll be in the NW section of Dade. I hope it's not down south....I hate the drive down there.


  	It's on Lincoln Rd. Right across the street from the movie theater in South Beach.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 6, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> It's on Lincoln Rd. Right across the street from the movie theater in South Beach.


  	Thanks! I'll be in S. Beach for a brunch next weekend, so this works out!


----------



## trina11225 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Thanks in advance ladies!


  	u can skip ss if you have hotnights. Revlon papaya is like fever isle.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 6, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Thanks in advance ladies!


  	Do you like Exotic Ember? I ordered it and it should've arrived today


----------



## im10ika (Jul 7, 2013)

I picked up he gloss in narcissus and I skipped on everything else. I really hoped the NSF would be a half and half split for darker and lighter toned skin, but not this time. Looks like ill be able to save a little more money.


----------



## MissTT (Jul 8, 2013)

My Narcissus arrives tomorrow along w/ my back up Ablaze pencil. I thought it arrived on Saturday, but it was only my Heroine back up.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 9, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Do you like Exotic Ember? I ordered it and it should've arrived today


  I do like it. I got one with more orange than brown. It gives me a nice little glow, warms me up. Tried a little layered over Ripe for Love.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 11, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I do like it. I got one with more orange than brown. It gives me a nice little glow, warms me up. Tried a little layered over Ripe for Love.


 
  	Oh good...I'm excited! Found out today that UPS/USPS lost my package!!??!! So Macy's is resending it.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 11, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Oh good...I'm excited! Found out today that UPS/USPS lost my package!!??!! So Macy's is resending it.


	The same thing happened to me with Macy's...I'm always nervous to order from them now. Glad they are resending your order.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 12, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> The same thing happened to me with Macy's...I'm always nervous to order from them now. Glad they are resending your order.


  That's crazy! Macy's seriously needs to get UPS together.


----------



## SRICH76 (Jul 15, 2013)

My haul for this collection wasn't large. I finally learned that I don't need everything from a collection, only items that I know I am going to use. Wanted Midnight Mambo, but put it back because I already have so much purple lipsticks really didn't need to spend $22 for another since it wasn't unique. 

  	So my haul consist of: Dare to Bare; Tropica; Exotic Ember; Sweet Samba; Heroine LP and Narcissus LG


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jul 16, 2013)

I picked up Heroine l/l, Narcissus, Exotic Ember, and Sweet Samba. I've been wearing Heroine liner with Riri Boy; it's a really pretty combo. The MSFs didn't do much for me, I wanted to like them when I swatched them but I just didn't feel the love...and I usually love MSFs. I really like EE, it actually doesn't give off much color for me, but imparts a very pretty sheen to my cheeks. SS was a surprise because I thought I had enough fuchsia/hot pink type blushes, but this one is special. There's some duochrome-purply undertone thing going on which makes it special. I actually like the blushes so much I'm thinking of taking another look at Simmer. Might get Bossa Blue if its available at a later date.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Jul 21, 2013)

is there any dupes for simmer, i was thinking about Taos, what do you ladies think


----------

